# 740iL Wheel Size - Handling vs Comfort



## dltalley (Jul 25, 2007)

Just purchased a 95 740iL. I need to replace the original 16s. I would like to put 18s on but I'm afraid to loose any of the comfort with the ride - Family with kids. If yes on the 18s, what width? Would like equal wheel width for easy rotation. Any thoughts?


----------



## 740mike (Jun 29, 2007)

Honestly, 18's are about as big as I would ever want to go again. I have 19's and it's a little to harsh but my dads with the 18's really rides well.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I went from 16" basket weaves to 18" M-Parallels. Yes, there is a change in the ride. But I would almost say "in a good way" because you get a little more responsive feeling. You feel the ruts in the highway when changing lanes, and you feel the road a bit more, but it's not bone-jarring.

If you are really curious and afraid to make a decision you may regret later, just find a car on a used lot with 18***8221; M-Pars and take it for a test drive.

I would also not go larger than 18s, but that is a personal/style decision for me. I can***8217;t comment on tire size as I went staggered.

Stock 16s on MXV4s









OEM Style 37 M-Parallels on Pilot Sport A/Ses
18X8" with 255/45 18s front, 18X9.5" with 275/40 18s rear.


----------



## 740mike (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are the wheels my father has on his 01. It rides pretty good IMO. You still get a decent amount of sidewall.


----------



## dltalley (Jul 25, 2007)

Are 17s an Option?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Aftermarket or OEM?


----------



## dltalley (Jul 25, 2007)

OEMs if I can find some that fit.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I am pretty sure the E38s never came stock with a 17, and the E39 has a different hub size, so you will have to find something else in a 17 and verify the correct offset, etc.

Are you thinking 17s as a compromise between 16 and 18? I would say unless there is a 17 out there you have your heart set on, go for the 18s. I know it's personal, but the ride quality change wasn't a disappointment to me.


----------



## jwalther (Oct 7, 2003)

M.Wong said:


> I am pretty sure the E38s never came stock with a 17, and the E39 has a different hub size, so you will have to find something else in a 17 and verify the correct offset, etc.
> 
> Are you thinking 17s as a compromise between 16 and 18? I would say unless there is a 17 out there you have your heart set on, go for the 18s. I know it's personal, but the ride quality change wasn't a disappointment to me.


M.Wong is correct about the hub size, though OEM E39 wheels will fit on E38s with hubcentric rings.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh yes, that is right... hubcentric rings to go smaller and bore the hole to go bigger. Both have been done, but I wouldn't... I'd pick a wheel made for the car instead.


----------



## dltalley (Jul 25, 2007)

I found these on ebay. I realize they are aftermarket with hubrings. However, my thought is: If I buy these I can take out the rings and put them on my 528i down the road and then get 18s for the 740. I currently have the 15s on my 528i with plenty of rubber on Mich Pilot Exaltos. I did a search on the company and did not find anything negative.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...S-E39-E38_W0QQitemZ320077926376QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jwalther (Oct 7, 2003)

dltalley said:


> I found these on ebay. I realize they are aftermarket with hubrings. However, my thought is: If I buy these I can take out the rings and put them on my 528i down the road and then get 18s for the 740. I currently have the 15s on my 528i with plenty of rubber on Mich Pilot Exaltos. I did a search on the company and did not find anything negative.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...S-E39-E38_W0QQitemZ320077926376QQcmdZViewItem


I don't know anything about those wheels in particular. However, I would advise you get used 17" OEM E39 wheels. You will get far superior quality to any replica, for not significantly more money. If you like that look, try to find some Style 66s, which were standard on 2000 540 sport package cars.


----------



## racinglasers (Jul 24, 2007)

Look at www.wheelexchange.com

I bought 4 M-pars 18 x 8 for my 2001 740il going from the OEM 16s. They rode great and looked like the OEM Sport package for the 740 except not staggared so I could rotate.

Ruined one with a high speed blow out after 3 years and was able to call the Wheel Exchange and get an immediate replacement that matched the other 3 exactly.

I'm sure others sell the replicas too but they were so easy and quick to deal with - shipped right to Kaufman Tire herre in Atlanta.


----------



## ac6fy (Jul 23, 2007)

On my 2000 270iL :M-par 255/45/18 -Front, 275/40/18 Rear. I'm happy with it.


----------



## ac6fy (Jul 23, 2007)

i mean 740iL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

You like?


----------

